# The Amazing Race - Fall 2012



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

It is in the guide and set to air Sunday night at 8:00. And since the 30th is not a CBS DH night, it should start on time. Looks like they upped the prize to $2M.

Saw a promo the other night with the team of a professional rocker and an entertainment lawyer and I didn't know which was which. Looks interesting.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It's not Dee Snider is it? He did Celebrity Apprentice last season, "We're Not Gonna Take It" income must be a little slow these days.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Of course this season gets a nice little boost before it even starts by winning the Emmy yet again one week before the season premier.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> It's not Dee Snider is it?


Nope. James Lomenzo. Bassist for White Lion.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe the prize is $2 million only if the team that wins the first leg is the winner.

It got me to thinking that they should up the pot for each leg the ultimate winner won. Start with base pot of $1 million, then for each leg you win, add another $100,000 for just your team. So if you win 4 legs and are winner, then you get $1.4 million. Give them something to race for each leg other than not being last.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That is my understanding, the winner wins either $1 or $2 million, depending on the result of the first leg.

If I were racing, I think I'd like your method better than winning a bunch of trips.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> That is my understanding, the winner wins either $1 or $2 million, depending on the result of the first leg.
> 
> If I were racing, I think I'd like your method better than winning a bunch of trips.


Looking forward to this season. Hope they keep giving out prizes to pit-stop winners, in addition to possibly winning $2m. Only one team will win it. The trips would be good consolation prizes for those that take a pit-stop win during the season, but don't cross the finish line first.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I really have to stop picking people in the first ep to root for. Because the one couple I kind of thought it would be cool to root for right from the get go were the first eliminated. Oh well, after a couple more eps I'll get a better idea of the personalities of the team and figure out who I like, until then I'll just enjoy the scenery and the challenges.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll get it out of the way now as I know it's going to happen more than once this season...........READ THE FRAKKING CLUES!!!!!!!

How hard is it people? 

I like the "twist" as it were, but as to who has the shot at winning the "big" prize, I don't think that team is going to make it to final two. One of them is too full of themselves and the other is stuck on la la la mode. We haven't picked a favorite team yet but with this crop that may be a while.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm.... the last two episodes were.... unexpected. Isn't this the second time that a team lost their passports, and the first time a taxi took off with a team's stuff. Plus, the unexpected airline delay with two teams arriving after the first time checked in. What a mess.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmm.... the last two episodes were.... unexpected. Isn't this the second time that a team lost their passports, and the first time a taxi took off with a team's stuff. Plus, the unexpected airline delay with two teams arriving after the first time checked in. What a mess.


Yeah I noticed that they didn't even tell you what times the teams were leaving from the pit-stop like they always do. I guess they didn't want people to know how far apart the teams are on time right now. I'm not sure I remember seeing a season where there was such a large gap between those at the front of the pack and those at the end. I sense a big equalizer coming up next ep. The first available flight for the next leg probably won't leave for 12 hours or something to let those near the back catch up.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A few years ago, there was a situation where teams were leaving the pit stop before the last teams arrived.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, I remember the team where one had Asperger's lost one of their passports which (according to articles online later) was turned into the US Embassy later on.

Then there was the team member, just in the past couple of seasons, who lost their passport at a gas station on the first leg but someone found it and brought it to the airport since they were fans of The Amazing Race, saw the camera crews and figured that's where they were headed.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> The first available flight for the next leg probably won't leave for 12 hours or something to let those near the back catch up.


Well what do you know, there weren't any flights available for over 12 hours, how convenient.  At least it was made interesting by the fact that pretty much everyone took a different flight. It wasn't one of those everyone caught up with each other and they were all on the same flight.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm betting that Abbie & Ryan and James & Abba will show up again in a future race.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I liked James and Abba - wouldn't mind seeing them again.

Abbie and Ryan - not so much. Well Abbie yes, but not Ryan.


----------



## jlop (Nov 27, 2012)

Indiana627 said:


> I liked James and Abba - wouldn't mind seeing them again.


Yeah I'd like to see them again. They played the game well and only lost because of a freak incident.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Heck, they lost because of a SERIES of freak incidents..

- falling into an open sewer and screwing up a knee.
- having other teams STEAL their money.
- having a cab driver STEAL their stuff.

As time went on, they really grew on me.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So we're down to the final four with the two hour finale coming this sunday. So who'll be the winner? Of course the best story would be the underdog goat farmers, who have come in last or second to last almost every round and have survived by the skin of their teeth the whole season. Or of course the Chippendale who's going to donate his winnings to his Dad with cancer. But I'm thinking the young couple from Texas is going to take it myself.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I would love to see the goat farmers win it over the gang of six.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

As long as it's not the "twinnies" I'll be happy.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well they probably couldn't have scripted a better ending. I mean talk about the ultimate underdogs winning. I'm sure there's never been a winner that's never won a single leg until the final one before and on top of that not only did they never win a leg but they were always last or second to last in about every leg, hanging on by the slightest margins!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I liked it. This was a nice "come from way behind" victory. I had a funny feeling something was up when they showed the greeters saying "Ni Hao (Hello)."


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Un-be-freaking-lievable.

We all watched it last night (wife was out of town so I had to promise her I wouldn't watch until she got back and my daughter agreed to go along with it).

The level of denial of the Twinnies was unreal. The longer the series went on, the more I disliked them after originally liking them. They simply couldn't believe that they were being beaten. I'm glad, however, that they showed good sportsmanship at the finale (unlike a certain other all-girl team from a few seasons ago).


----------

